# Of Scottish Ancestory



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

*Of Scottish Ancestory/Scottish Heritage*

How many PB members are of Scottish ancestry? What is your clan affiliation? Any interesting anecdote's about your ancestry?

My ancestors are from the highlands (grandfathers side) and Fife (grandmothers side). My grandfathers clan is Donnachaidh. There is one interesting anecdote about my family. My great-great-great grandfather was a notable cattle thief and supposedly met a violent end. Knowing something like that just swells your chest with pride, doesn't it?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (May 14, 2007)

Hey:

A Scot who is a Baptist? Now there is a clan all by itself! 

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 14, 2007)

Kirkpatrick on hubby's side
MacDuff on my side

One of hubby's badges is "I make sure"


----------



## VictorBravo (May 14, 2007)

Clan Forbes on my father's mother's side. My father's father was an Englishman of uncertain ancestry.

But my grandmother was DAR (Daughters of the American Revolution). Her sister was intensely interested in geneology. She thought we descended from royalty so she commissioned a study of our ancestors from before the Amercian Revolution.

She quit when she found out that our original American ancestor had fled from England to the colonies to escape being hanged as a horse thief. Such is my American "blue blood."

And, as far as I can tell, none of my known ancestors claimed Christ at all.


----------



## Theogenes (May 14, 2007)

Clan Gunn and possibly Campbell on my mother's side and from the Burns clan on my father's side.


----------



## Herald (May 14, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Clan Forbes on my father's mother's side. My father's father was an Englishman of uncertain ancestry.
> 
> But my grandmother was DAR (Daughters of the American Revolution). Her sister was intensely interested in geneology. She thought we descended from royalty so she commissioned a study of our ancestors from before the Amercian Revolution.
> 
> ...



Vic - you have an ancestor who is a horse thief and I have one who is a cattle rustler. Makes you a bit tentative about digging deeper into your family's past, heh?


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2007)

My mum is a Cameron. First ancestor in British North America was Alexander Cameron 1807. He arrived as an orphan, apearently his parent(s?) died on ship or soon after arrival. He and his sons/grandsons married United Empire Loyalist descendants serveral times down through the years so that we now can claim descent from 6 or 7 Mayflower people.

My wife's family is pre-revolution English. KY via VA. She was a Hill and Gen A.P. Hill is a great-great-great (etc.) uncle.


----------



## govols (May 14, 2007)

Kevin said:


> My wife's family is pre-revolution English. KY via VA. She was a Hill and Gen A.P. Hill is a great-great-great (etc.) uncle.



I resemble that remark. I do believe that I have that line of heritage as well.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 14, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Vic - you have an ancestor who is a horse thief and I have one who is a cattle rustler. Makes you a bit tentative about digging deeper into your family's past, heh?



Sure enough, although my present extended family is bad enough.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 14, 2007)

I am part Scot. Lackey, clan affiliation MacGregor.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 14, 2007)

I have a clan family name


----------



## LadyCalvinist (May 14, 2007)

My maternal great-grandfather was born in lowland Scotland. I am of the noble MacDonald clan.
As for interesting stories, well, I was at a Scottish games years ago and proudly wearing a pin with my clan name on it. I spoke to a vendor about the price of some item and he replied, "It's $5.00 but that's only if your a Macdonald!"


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2007)

govols said:


> I resemble that remark. I do believe that I have that line of heritage as well.



Cool.

My father in law has done alot of geneological research, incl DNA testing trying to prove the connection to Gen Hill. It is very interesting stuff. 

When did your family move to GA from KY?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 14, 2007)

I have some Scottish ancestors about whom I know little. My wife is descended from a line that includes Scottish Covenanters who emigrated to America and in particular Abraham Alexander, a Presbyterian elder and the first signer of the Mecklenburg Declaration of Independence.

I recall reading a funny story once -- perhaps in Murray's biography -- about John Murray who once debated a Dutchman about the merits of temperance. After the Dutchman was introduced, the moderator introduced Murray by way of comparison with a comment (this is from memory): "Prof. Murray has 100% percent Scotch in him." To which, if I am not getting the story wrong, Murray only raised an eyebrow while the audience first gasped and then laughed out loud.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Herald (May 15, 2007)

~~Susita~~ said:


>



Oh yes...how can we forget our resident Scottish lass.


----------



## govols (May 15, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Cool.
> 
> My father in law has done alot of geneological research, incl DNA testing trying to prove the connection to Gen Hill. It is very interesting stuff.
> 
> When did your family move to GA from KY?



My aunt hasn't gone to that extent yet but give her time.

They moved to eastern mtns of Tennessee along with the Lovings and those hard fisted Fousts.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2007)

govols said:


> My aunt hasn't gone to that extent yet but give her time.
> 
> They moved to eastern mtns of Tennessee along with the Lovings and those hard fisted Fousts.



To work in mills? It seems sometimes that whole towns and entire extended families did this from c1870 to 1950.


----------



## govols (May 15, 2007)

Kevin said:


> To work in mills? It seems sometimes that whole towns and entire extended families did this from c1870 to 1950.



Coal and gold mining. Forgot about the Hatmakers too.


----------



## BJClark (May 16, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis;

Not sure of the complete acurateness of this information...but this is one of my ancestorial lines..on my fathers side.

http://members.tripod.com/~quoddybelle/HisGenMcCurdy.html


----------



## jawyman (May 16, 2007)

Clan Grant here!


----------



## Ravens (May 16, 2007)

Frankly, I'm macshocked that this thread only has 20 macplies so far. Anytime I see the word "Scot" (or a macvariant thereof) on a Puritanboard thread, I just assume there's going to be a kilt-flinging macparty with 1,652 replies over the course of two days.

Seems all the Scots have learned their lesson and settled down. It was a long time coming... 

Puritanboard Saxon Dominance in 

3...
2...
1...


----------



## BJClark (May 16, 2007)

And this is from my mothers side.. 

http://www.ourfamilyhistories.com/hsdurbin/wash/sprowls1.html


----------



## Scot (May 16, 2007)

Clan MacPherson

Of ecclesiastic origin, this is a name derived from the gaelic Macaphersein, meaning "Son of the Parson". The clan itself is reputed to have been founded by Murdo Cattenach, a priest of Kingussie in Badenoch.

The MacPhersons formed part of the great Clan Chattan, and frequently disputed the leadership of this federation with the MacKintosh family. They finally did acknowledge the MacKintosh claim to "Captain of Clan Chattan", but showed them little loyalty in the ensuing years.

Tradition states that Robert the Bruce promised to grant the lands of Badenoch to the chief of the MacPhersons, on condition that he destroy the Bruce's bitter enemies, the Comyns. This murderous deed was carried out by the chief, Ewan Ban MacMhuirich, and his three sons. In recognition of this event, the clan MacPherson is often referred to as "the Clan of the three brothers".

There are many branches of the MacPherson family but the Cluny family emerged as the most important, with Euan MacPherson of Cluny becoming a famous Highland leader in the '45 rebellion. Renowned as one the most spectacular fighters in the Scottish forces, he was forced to live in hiding for nine years, after his property had been burnt to the ground. Despite a reward of £1,000 on his head, he was supported by his loyal clansmen, eventually escaping to France in 1755.

Euan's son, Duncan MacPherson of Cluny, fought for the government during the American Wars of Independence, before returning to claim the forfeited MacPherson estates in 1784. The clan seat today is a fine castle at Blairgowrie.

http://www.scotclans.com/clans/MacPherson/history.html


----------



## Richard King (May 16, 2007)

The Kings - clan affiliation MacGregor
I am told that when the name MacGregor was outlawed by the King 
a bunch of them started calling themselves King. Unfortunately they were mostly known for being good cattled rustlers and womanizers.

My mother was a McDurmon which I am told is a corruption of the name MacDearmid or something that the immigration people spelled the way they thought it should be spelled. Anyway...they are a bunch of redheads.


----------



## turmeric (May 16, 2007)

Crawford by adoption - I know nothing about them.


----------



## Scot (May 16, 2007)

> Crawford by adoption - I know nothing about them.



Crawford was a barony in the Upper Ward of Clydesdale. The name of Galfridus of Crawford is recorded around 1179, and he seems to have been a man of success. 

In the time of William the Lion, Sir Reginald of Crawford was made Sheriff of Ayr. Accompanied by three sons he was witness to a grant in favour of Kelso Abbey. 

The Crawford name appears many times through this century on various charters. Sir John Crawford of that ilk died in 1248. His eldest daughter married Archibald of Douglas and the other daughter married David Lindsay of Wauchopedale, the ancestor of the Earls of Crawford. 

The 1297 Sheriff of Ayr, Sir Archibald, had a sister Margaret. Their father had been murdered at a banquet by the English in a cowardly fashion and when she married Sir Malcolm Wallace she had a son, William, who would become Scotland’s greatest nationalist.

During these times the family developed three principal branches. A brother of Sir Archibald and Margaret obtained a grant of Auchinames from Robert the Bruce in 1320. The 21st of Auchinames, Hugh Crawfurd, sold his inherited property and died in Alberta, Canada in the 1980s. 

Crawfurdland is another branch and this one sprang from the Sheriff’s younger son. His lands were given to him by Robert III in 1391. The third branch comes from Sir John of Crawford whose descendants gained the estates of Kilburnie in 1499. From this house came Thomas Crawford of Jordanhill. 

Being the sixth son of Lawrence of Kilburnie in 1530, the family inheritance was spreading thin and so Thomas had to make his own money. He served under Henry II in France before returning to Scotland with Queen Mary in 1561. He eventually married the Queen and became part of the Darnley family. He identified the true murderers of Lord Darnley in 1569 but was ignored. 

A baronetcy was placed upon the senior line of Kilburnie in 1781.


----------



## turmeric (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, Dan.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 17, 2007)

Scots-Irish but not sure when they left Scotland for Northern Ireland, and it I assume is not a Highland name (Coldwell/Caldwell/Cauldwell or whatever it would have been). My gggg grandfather (militia Rev. War. Captain Thomas Coldwell) shows up in the Buffaloe Creek Settlement, Prince Edward County, Va. in the 1760s but all those interested have yet to find a sure link to a prior generation. He immigrated to Tennessee before the end of 1777 and settled there. Four Coldwell lines descend from his four sons who had children, one being the Coldwells of the Bankers fame, from the oldest son. Not my line I'm afraid. The skeleton in the closet is the fact he married a Quaker, though it seems she left that faith, since the next generations were Presbyterian until my great grandfather who became a Baptist (he was in the Civil War; served as a scout for Kit Carson). My father was raised a baptist; we didn't get back into the Presbyterian fold until he married my mother (whose grand father was a Scottish Immigrant, Alexander Duguid; he won the world's fastest typesetter championship in the 1880s; the last champion actually as linotype killed handsetting and they never had another championship match).


----------



## Bo (May 17, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Clan Grant here!



Clan Grant here as well. My family has done a ton of genealogy but most of my ancestors came from England in the 1600s (not many after 1700). Many different denominations (some Presbyterians) and some with a few skeletons in their closet. Many known ancestors fought in the Revolutionary War and one signed the Liberty Point Resolve at his tavern in North Carolina!

Don't know much about Scottish ancestry, however, but am proud to be directly descended from French Huegenots (sp) who settled on the James River to flee persecution and whose descendant fought at the battle of Yorktown.


----------



## Herald (May 17, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hey:
> 
> A Scot who is a Baptist? Now there is a clan all by itself!
> 
> ...



Am I the only Baptist on the PB who is of Scottish lineage?


----------



## BJClark (May 18, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis;



> Am I the only Baptist on the PB who is of Scottish lineage?



I used to be Baptist, does that count??  

And my siblings go to Baptist Churches...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 18, 2007)

Bo said:


> Clan Grant here as well. My family has done a ton of genealogy but most of my ancestors came from England in the 1600s (not many after 1700). Many different denominations (some Presbyterians) and some with a few skeletons in their closet. Many known ancestors fought in the Revolutionary War and one signed the Liberty Point Resolve at his tavern in North Carolina!
> 
> Don't know much about Scottish ancestry, however, but am proud to be directly descended from French Huegenots (sp) who settled on the James River to flee persecution and whose descendant fought at the battle of Yorktown.



That's really cool! Two of my ancestors pastored at Manakintowne (on the James River, near Richmond). One (James Maury Fontaine, 1738 - 1795) was also a chaplain for the Americans in the First War of Independence.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 18, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Am I the only Baptist on the PB who is of Scottish lineage?



Except for me.


----------



## Calvibaptist (May 18, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Clan Forbes on my father's mother's side. My father's father was an Englishman of uncertain ancestry.



I'm more of a step-Scot, as my step-father is also descended from the Forbes clan. Most of his portion of the clan settled in Danville, VA when they got here.

Both he an I learned to play the bagpipes a few years ago. Love that haggis as well!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 18, 2007)

I am Scottish, even have the accent to prove it! I am from the West Highlands. My family on both sides have strong connections to the Isle of Skye, which is possibly the most beautiful place in the world. 
For the past 3 1/2 years I have been living stateside and getting used to y'all's Southern ways.
Sadly I don't play the bagpipes and I have never tasted haggis- don't want to either!
Any of you ever been to Scotland? If so, where did you go and what were your impressions?


----------



## jawyman (Jun 25, 2007)

*Scottish Heritage*

Who here is of Scottish heritage and what Clan are you a member of? I am of Clan Grant.


----------



## Herald (Jun 25, 2007)

Robertson clan.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 25, 2007)

jawyman;



> Who here is of Scottish heritage and what Clan are you a member of? I am of Clan Grant.



If you do a search you will find a similiar post on this topic..


----------



## jawyman (Jun 25, 2007)

BJClark said:


> jawyman;
> 
> 
> 
> If you do a search you will find a similiar post on this topic..



I wanted to ask the question and I did not bother with searching to see if a similar post was made.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=21453&highlight=Clan


----------



## jawyman (Jun 25, 2007)

Shall I just delete my thread, because it has been done before?


----------



## BJClark (Jun 25, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Shall I just delete my thread, because it has been done before?



No need to delete it..and don't be so hard on yourself..


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 25, 2007)

Merged the threads!


----------



## jawyman (Jun 25, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Clan Grant here!



And now I see I did know of this thread.  It has been a very long day.


----------

